# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Ηλεκτροπόντα

## apilot

*ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΟΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΤ/ΤΗ ΦΟΥΡΝΟΥ ΜΙΚΡΟΚΥΜΑΤΩΝ*
Μου έπεσε στα χέρια ένας φούρνος μικροκυμάτων χαλασμένος. Και λέω να η ευκαιρία για να κατασκευάσω μια ηλεκτροπόντα .Διέλυσα τον φούρνο και πήρα μετασχηματιστή και ανεμιστήρα και ξεκίνησα την κατασκευή. Έκοψα ένα ξύλο 27Χ24Χ1,6 εκατοστά για να τοποθετήσω τα υλικά. Ξετύλιξα το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή που με παίδεψε λιγάκι και τοποθέτησα ένα 16 mm πολύκλωνο την θέση του. Σύνδεσα τον μετασχηματιστή με 220V και μου έδωσε μια τάση στο δευτερεύον 2,45V. Οι σπείρες του δευτερεύοντος είναι 3 στον αριθμό.Μερικές φωτογραφίες της κατασευής.

----------

aktis (04-10-12), 

Gaou (25-01-22)

----------


## apilot

Και σιγά σιγά άρχισα να τοποθετώ τα υλικά στο ξύλο. Στην μέση του ξύλου έκανα μια κατασκευή από δύο γωνίες και δύο ξύλα για να στηρίξω τις δύο ακίδες της ηλεκτροπόντας. Στο πίσω μέρος έβαλλα ένα ελατήριο για την επαναφορά της άνω ακίδας. Δεξιά έβαλλα τον μετασχηματιστή και αριστερά τον ανεμιστήρα. Τα σύνδεσα όλα αυτά και να μια ηλεκτροπόντα έτοιμη προς χρήση.Και μερικές φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής.

----------

Gaou (25-01-22), 

usa (20-09-13)

----------


## apilot

Η δοκιμή έδειξε πως άξιζε τελικά ο κόπος για την κατασκευή αυτή. Βέβαια δεν είναι επαγγελματική μα κάνει για μικροκολήσεις μέχρι 1mm λαμαρίνες. Πιστεύω να σας κατατόπισα πως έκανα την κατασκευή. Μερικές φωτογραφίες για να δείτε καλύτερα την όλη κατασκευή που είναι τραβηγμένες κατά την διάρκεια που έκανα την κατασκευή.Και δυό λαμαρίνες κολημένες μεταξύ τους.

----------

AKHS (04-10-12), 

Gaou (25-01-22), 

makocer (06-10-12), 

Panοs (03-10-12), 

TSAKALI (03-10-12), 

usa (20-09-13)

----------


## Panοs

φιλε συγχαρητήρια ωραια και συμμαζεμένη κατασκευουλα..καλα κωλύματα..το μονον πρόβλημα πρεπει να ειναι το ρευμα που καει.. :Biggrin: 
το φουρνο που τον βρήκες???με ενδιαφερει και εμενα να βρω εναν τετοιο μ/σ αλλα 8α τον χρησιμοποιήσω σε ενισχυτή...

----------


## apilot

Φίλε πάνο σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.Εχω ένα φίλο που επισκευάζει ηλεκτρικές συσκευές και μου τον έδωσε απο κάποιο πελάτη που δεν τον συνέφερε η επισκευή λόγο χρημάτων.Για ενισχυτή θέλεις τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή.Τόσο μεγάλο τι θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## Panοs

τον θέλω για εναν ενισχυτή 2χ150 που θελει τουλάχιστον 600watt μ/σ αλλά τελοσ πάντων  τώρα μην χαλάμε το thread.... :Wink:

----------


## ikaros1978

Μπραβο συνονοματε.Ωραιος για αλλη μια φορα!
Μου αρεσε που το εκανες μελετημενα και μερακλιδικα και οχι αρπα κολα! καλες κολλησεις κι απο μενα!

----------


## DiViDi

Βαγγελη συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη σου.

----------


## katmadas

Βαγγελη τι εγινε μωρε?
Πολυ φορα πηρες και δεν προλαβαινουμε!

Μπραβο!
Θα ηθελα να κανω και εγω μια βασικα...

Ερωτηση!

Ποσα βατ πρεπει να ειναι ο φορτιστης?

Αυτο με τις σπειρες και τα 2.5 βολτ το υπολογισες η ετσι σου εκατσε?
Γιατι το συγκεκριμενο καλωδιο?
Το υπολογισες με καποιο τροπο η αυτο ειχες?

Ετσι για να ξερω δηλαδη και οχι να κανω κοπια...

Οι ακιδες μηπως θα επρεπε να ηταν λιγο πιο λεπτες στην ακρη?
Ας πουμε αντι για 6αρες βιδες να εβαζες 4αρες με τροχισμενα κωνικα ακρα?

----------


## manolena

Πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή! Συγχαρητήρια! Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, μπορεί να στερεώσει μικρά καρφιά με σπείρωμα π.χ. Μ3 σε μέταλλική πρόσοψη; 
Θα ήταν ό,τι έπρεπε για να τοποθετούνται studs στην εσωτερική πλευρά μεταλλικών κουτιών για να βιδώνονται κατ' ευθείαν πλακέτες
απο τη μέσα μεριά χωρίς να γίνονται τρύπες στην πρόσοψη...

----------


## KOKAR

πολύ ομοφη και ταχτοποιημένη υλοποίηση !
απο τι υλικό ειναι οι βίδες που δείχνω ?

----------

katmadas (03-10-12)

----------


## p.gabr

> πολύ ομοφη και ταχτοποιημένη υλοποίηση !
> απο τι υλικό ειναι οι βίδες που δείχνω ?




χεχεχε
Και εγω νομιζα οτι θα ρωτουσες για το καρακλοποδαρο

Το καλυτερο υλικο ειναι για αυτην την δουλεια ειναι ο χαλκος ,η ισως καποιο κραμα χαλκου

Βαγγελη τα σεβη μου....συγχαρητηρια και παλι

----------


## tasosmos

Καλυτερα ακομα ειναι ο μπρουτζος για τις επαφες που ειναι σκληροτερος και οξειδωνεται μονο επιφανειακα, φανταζομαι τετοιες ειναι κι οι βιδες που εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει.

----------


## teo_GR

Εγώ πάντως βρε παιδιά που έχω κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο και έχω βάλει μπρούτζο τον ζεσταίνει τόσο πολύ που λιώνει και κεφαλωνει οπότε κάθε λίγο θέλει τρόχισμα.

----------


## billtsig

συγχαρητήρια φίλε φοβερή  κατασκευή

----------


## Hulk

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο κι'απο εμενα Βαγγελη! Δεν σας προλαβαινουμε εσας εκει πανω με της κατασκευες... :Biggrin:

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Βαγγέλη καλημέρα. Χθες  έλειπα από το μεσημέρι και μετά λόγω δουλειάς και δεν διάβασα το μήνυμα σου οπότε απαντώ τώρα. Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Συνονόματε την είχα δει κάπου στο ιντερνέτ την ηλεκτροπόντα και μια και έχω χρόνο τώρα τα πρωινά κάθισα και την έκανα. Ξύλο και αλουμίνιο είχα μετασχηματιστής βρέθηκε όρεξη υπάρχει γιατί να μη γίνει η κατασκευή. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ για τα συγχαρίκια της κατασκευής.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Φάνη καλημέρα. Απαντώ τώρα γιατί  έλειπα χθες. Έχω χρόνο τώρα Φάνη λόγω ότι έκανα  εγχείρηση βουβωνοκήλης  πριν από καμιά 20 μέρες. Στην δουλειά πηγαίνω μόνο το απόγευμα και όλο το πρωινό τον αφιερώνω σε κατασκευές και βγάζω το άχτι μου. Τώρα για αυτά που ρωτάς. 
Τα βατ όσο περισσότερα τόσο και καλύτερα.
Με τις σπείρες δοκίμασα πρώτα με 10mm πολύκλωνο σύρμα αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι στις εγκαταστάσεις .Έβαλλα 3 σπείρες και μου έβγαλε 2,7V αλλά ήταν λίγα τα αμπέρ το κατάλαβα από το κόλλημα. Μετά έβαλλα 16 mm σύρμα και έπεσε λίγο η τάση μα ανέβηκαν τα αμπέρ.
Για τις ακίδες που λες τις τρόχισα στην αρχή μα με μερικές κολλήσεις  ξανά έγιναν έτσι. Πιθανόν να μη κάνει ο μπρούτζος που χρησιμοποίησα για ακίδες. Ψάχνω να βρω τώρα αυτές που χρησιμοποιούν στις επαγγελματικές ηλεκτροπόντες. Νομίζω πως είναι από ορείχαλκο η τέλος πάντων από κάποιο κράμα μετάλλου.
Ακόμη δεν την ολοκλήρωσα ψάχνομαι  για κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Μάνο να σου πω δεν δοκίμασα και με πολλές κολλήσεις .Δεν ξέρω αν κολλήσουν τα καρφιά που λες .Καλή η ιδέα σου για μελλοντική χρήση κάποιας κατασκευής. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την απάντηση σου  και τα συγχαρητήρια.

----------

manolena (04-10-12)

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Κώστα Kokar από τι υλικό είναι οι ακίδες. Βίδες  μπρούτζινες 6 mm είναι. Μα δεν κάνουν δουλειά από ότι φαίνεται ,ζεστένοντε πολύ και λυγάνε. Θα βάλω χάλκινες  ψάχνω μαγαζί που πουλάει υλικά για ηλεκτροπόντες να πάρω για να δοκιμάσω ακόμη δεν ολοκληρώθηκε πλήρως η κατασκευή.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Παναγιώτη καλημέρα σου. Δεν είναι καρεκλοπόδαρο είναι από κάποια ομπρέλα μεγάλη που χάλασε. Την είχα στην Χαλκιδική την ξέχασα ανοιχτή και σπάσανε μερικά ξύλα από τον αέρα. Τα κράτησα γιατί κάπου θα χρειαζόντουσαν. Και να που χρειάσθηκαν. Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ για το υλικό των ακίδων. Σε ευχαριστώ για τα συχαρίκια.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Τάσο τέτοιες είναι οι ακίδες από μπρούτζο μα δεν κάνουν από ότι δοκίμασα.θα δοκιμάσω με χάλκινες αν βρώ.Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## apilot

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά όλους και σένα Βασίλη billtsig.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Σάββα καλημέρα σου. Τώρα που άρχισε να φυσάει ούριος άνεμος μετά το καυτό καλοκαίρι άντε να μας σταματήσει κανείς. Φαίνεται το έχει το κλίμα εδώ πάνω. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους για τα μηνύματα σας και τα καλά σας λόγια.

----------


## katmadas

Ο Βαγγελης το γκαρντασι ειχε πει:

_Α*Α*4*Β*Β=watt  χωρις τις απωλειες του μετασχηματιστη_

Οποτε αυτος που εχω εγω ειναι 480 βατ




ερωτηματα:

α)Κανει αυτος?
β)Πως θα καταλαβω σε πια καλωδια του πρωτευων βαζω τα 220?
   κιτρινο-πορτοκαλι=5.4 ωμ
   κιτρινο-κοκκινο=5.6 ωμ
   διατομη κιτρινο 0.5mm
   διατομη κοκκινο-πορτοκαλι=1mm
γ)στο δευτερευων υπαρχει συρμα 2mm
  Αποτι καταλαβα το μαυρο ειναι η μεσαια ληψη σωστα? 

  εσυ τι ενοεις δηλαδη 16mm ? αυτο στην κατασκευη που εκανες δεν ειναι 16 χιλιοστα!

----------


## apilot

Φάνη μικρό τον βλέπω.Θέλει μεγαλύτερο μετασχηματιστή.Απο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων είναι απο 800W και πάνω.Αν μπορείς να βρείς κανένα τέτοιο είναι ότι πρέπει.Το καλώδιο είναι 16άρη πολυκλωνο.Αν πάς σε ένα μαγαζί ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού και το ζητήσεις έτσι θα τους πείς και θα σου το δείξουν.Χρησιμοποιείται για τις παροχές σε σπίτια.

----------


## ezizu

Βαγγέλη ( apilot ) συγχαρητήρια για την μερακλίδικη κατασκευή σου.
Σου εύχομαι σιδερένιος και καλή ανάρρωση .

----------


## katmadas

Πωπω κριμα...
Το εχω τοσο καιρο...
Ολο λεω καπου θα το βαλω αλλα...
Παρολα αυτα οι ερωτησεις μου παραμενουν εκτος τοθ α)

υ.γ.:Εχω τετοιο καλωδιο απο μια εγκατασταση με φωτοβολταικα που περισεψε...
Αλλα γιατι το λεν 16αρι δηλαδη?

----------


## Panοs

το λένε 16αρι επειδή η διατομή του ειναι 16 χιλιοστά....
το 220 λογικά παει στα καλώδια με την μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση..
το ποιο ειναι η μεσεα λήψη μπορείς να το βρεις με το πολμετρο..αφου σιγουρευτείς που παει το 220 βαλε τον μ/σ στο ρεύμα...
π.χ αν ο μ/σ σου ειναι 2χ24 μιλισ ακουμπάς το όργανο (μετρώντας ac παντα)στα 2 ακριανα καλώδια και οχι στη μεσεα ληψη θα μετράς τάση 48 βολτ..μολισ θα ακουμπάς το οργανο στην μεισεα λήψη και σε ενα απο τα αλλα 2 καλώδια θα μετράς 24..το καλώδιο με το οποιο μετράς 24βολτ ειναι η μεσεα λήψη...

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Σίφη (ezizu) σε ευχαριστώ για την καλή ανάρρωση και για την κατασκευή νάσε και εσύ δυνατός.

----------


## apilot

Πάνο σωστός αν και καθιστός πιστεύω να είσαι.Καλά τα λές για το καλώδιο αλλά και για τον μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## rf radio takis

υ.γ.:Εχω τετοιο καλωδιο απο μια εγκατασταση με φωτοβολταικα που περισεψε...
Αλλα γιατι το λεν 16αρι δηλαδη?[/QUOTE]

Διότι η διαμετρός του είναι 16 τετραγωνικά
 χιλιοστά!

----------

katmadas (04-10-12)

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Μάριε (mariosinsuex) πιστεύω να πήρες το μήνυμα για αυτά που ζήτησες;

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

η γνώμη μου είναι για να μην χαλάνε η ακίδες πρέπει να μπει ενα timer 555 

ο σπινθήρας χαλάει τις ακίδες

πρέπει να βάζεις την λαμαρίνα να ακουμπάς τις ακίδες και μετά να δίνεις ρεύμα στον μετασχηματιστή


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwL1CAg43PU

----------


## apilot

Παντελή δεν νομίζω να φταίει αυτό που χαλάνε οι ακίδες. Και οι επαγγελματικές ηλεκτροπόντες έτσι  λειτουργούν. Πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ ψιλές σε πάχος και γι αυτό ζεσταίνονται με αποτέλεσμα να λειώνουν. Θέλει ακίδες σαν αυτές που έχουν οι επαγγελματικές που είναι από κάποιο κράμα χαλκού νομίζω πως είναι από ορείχαλκο. Αυτό που λες το δοκίμασα ακουμπώντας λαμαρίνα με ακίδες και μετά άνοιγα τον δικόπτη. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη.πολύ χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες σου.

Φασουλάκης Μάριος

----------


## katmadas

> υ.γ.:Εχω τετοιο καλωδιο απο μια εγκατασταση με φωτοβολταικα που περισεψε...
> Αλλα γιατι το λεν 16αρι δηλαδη?
> 
> Διότι η διαμετρός του είναι 16 τετραγωνικά
>  χιλιοστά!



Καλα μιλαμε ακυρο τελειως...
Δεν ξερω γιατι με εχει κατσει οτι ειναι διαμετρος και συνεχεια κολαω στο ιδιο...
Ευχαριστω φιλε!

----------


## lepouras

μια μικρή διόρθωση. είναι διατομή δηλαδή εμβαδόν όχι διάμετρος .

----------

katmadas (04-10-12)

----------


## p.gabr

ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΟΛΗΣΕΩΝ




Απο το βιβλιο ιδρυματος Ευγενιδου

ΑΠΟ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 139 και κατω

http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_b00047.pdf

----------

katmadas (04-10-12), 

kx5 (05-10-12), 

lepouras (05-10-12), 

steliosb (08-10-12)

----------


## Κωστης

Συνχαρητιρια και απο μενα, πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.

----------


## apilot

Γιάννη σωστή η διόρθωση είναι διατομή.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για το βιβλίο. Το κατέβασα και θα το μελετήσω κάποια στιγμή με την ησυχία μου.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Κώστα (Ερινγκεν Γερμανίας) σε ευχαριστώ για τα συχαρίκια και γενικά όλους που τυχόν ξέχασα ή δεν πρόσεξα το μήνυμα τους.

----------


## mezurlos1

Παιδιά γεια χαρά,Αν  μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο θέμα θα πω τα έξεις .Από μια επαγγελματική ηλεκτοπόντα που έχω από τον πεθερό μου παρατηρώ τα εξής.
 Α)Ορείχαλκος και μπρούτζος είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.
 Β)Οι μύτες της ηλεκτροπόντας είναι  διαμέτρου 14mm και στην άκρη τους κωνικές και καταλήγουν σε ακίδα περίπου 3mm.
 Γ)Όταν κατεβαίνουν οι μύτες ασκούν αρκετή δύναμη στις λαμαρίνες και μετά τροφοδοτούνται με τάση μεσώ χρονορελέ οπού η διάρκεια για 2 λαμαρίνες πάχους 1mm είναι 1 sec .
 Δ) Τα βήματα του χρονορελε είναι ανά 100 msec.
 Ε)Άρα ο χρόνος της συκγόλισης είναι κρίσιμος για μια καλή κόλληση και για λιγότερη φθορά στης ακίδες,πάντα όλα αυτά σε συνάρτηση με το ρεύμα που μας δίνει ο Μ/Σ διοτι στην επαγγελματική υπάρχει και ρύθμιση ρεύματος καθότι το πρωτευον του μετασχηματιστή έχει λήψεις.

----------

katmadas (05-10-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Γιαννη ,ευχαριστουμε για τις πληροφοριες 
Ομως....
Ορειχαλκος και μπρουτζος δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα
Πληροφορησου σχετικα απο το νετ,δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα τωρα να σου δειξω
Ειναι ενα μπερδεμα που συναιχεια αναπαραγεται

Ευχαριστω

..................................................  .........................................
 Υ.Γ  επανέρχομαι


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9F%...BA%CE%BF%CF%82

*Μπρούντζος, ορείχαλκος και κρατέρωμα*







Ο ορείχαλκος συγχέεται πολύ συχνά με τον μπρούντζο ή κρατέρωμα, που είναι κατά βάση κράμα χαλκού–κασσίτερου. Στα ελληνικά, ο όρος _μπρούντζος_ ή _μπρούτζος_ χρησιμοποιείται συχνά αδιακρίτως για ορείχαλκους και για κρατερώματα. Αλλά η ίδια σύγχυση υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά, όπου το κρατέρωμα αποκαλείται bronze και ο ορείχαλκος αποκαλείται brass.

 Για παράδειγμα, ο «εμπορικός μπρούντζος» και ο «μπρούντζος κοσμηματοποιίας» δεν είναι κρατερώματα αλλά ορείχαλκοι (βλ. παραπάνω). Tο «αρχιτεκτονικό κρατέρωμα» (αγγλ., architectural bronze) είναι επίσης ορείχαλκος με 40% κ.β. Zn και 3% κ.β. Pb.
 Αντιθέτως, ένα κρατέρωμα  υψηλής αντοχής (10–14% κ.β. Sn, 2–3% κ.β. Zn, 0–0,8% κ.β. P), το οποίο  χρησιμοποιούνταν στο παρελθόν για την κατασκευή πυροβόλων όπλων,  ονομάζεται συχνά στα αγγλικά «ερυθρός ορείχαλκος» (red brass) δημιουργώντας έτσι σύγχυση με τον κοινό ερυθρό ορείχαλκο, που περιέχει 15% κ.β. Zn. (Το κρατέρωμα «ερυθρός ορείχαλκος» αποκαλείται επίσης και «μέταλλο όπλων» (αγγλ., gunmetal), οπότε αποφεύγεται η σύγχυση.)
 Η σύγχυση ανάμεσα στον ορείχαλκο και τον μπρούντζο ή κρατέρωμα  οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι οι μεταλλουργοί διακρίνουν τα δύο μεταλλικά  υλικά όχι τόσο με βάση την σύσταση, αλλά περισσότερο με βάση το χρώμα.  Γενικότερα στην αγορά, ορείχαλκοι αποκαλούνται τα κράματα χαλκού με χρυσοκίτρινο χρώμα, ενώ μπρούντζοι ή κρατερώματα αποκαλούνται τα κράματα χαλκού με καφεκόκκινο χρώμα.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Ρε τι να μας πείτε για ηλεκτροπόντες-ηλεκτροκολήσεις,ασφάλεια και ψύξη.......

πάρτε ένα δείγμα........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgAThGrCV4A



αααααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα.........  ....................


Παρεπιπτόντως Βαγγέλη κατάφερα και βρήκα σχεδόν 3.5 μέτρα καλώδιο 4 AWG και άρχισα να την ξεκινάω  :Smile:

----------


## giwrgosss

ωραιος ο βαγγελης , μιας και λέμε για τα ηλεκτρόδια , παλαιότερα είχα κάνει και εγω απο μτ μικροκυμάτων για να κολλάω μπαταρίες , στην αρχή είχα βάλει και εγω μπρούντζινες βίδες καρφιά χάλκινα και κλπ ... το αποτέλεσμα το είδατε όσοι το φτιάξατε  :Smile:  το θέμα ήταν τελικά απλό σε μια τέτοια ντιαι ποντα , και μετά απόρησα πως και δεν μου πέρασε απ το μυαλό ... χρησιμοποίησα δυο *μύτες καδμίου* απο κολλητήρια , είχα φτιάξει αρκετά πακ , μιλάμε μέχρι και τις αλκαλικές  τς κόλλαγα  :Biggrin:  εκτός απ τ μυτερές μύτες ειχα πάρει και κάτι με φάλτσα μύτη ( κοστολόγιο κλαιν 4 ευρό οι 5 , ) και κολλούσα ακόμα και μπαταρίες *392* ! για λαμακια είχα παει κάπου που έφτιαχναν ντενεκέδες και πήρα λίγο πιο ψιλή λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ απ οτι στους κλασικούς ντενεκέδες , μετά την έκοψα με ακρβια με ενα κοπτικό σαν ΑΥΤΟ , σε διάφορα πάχη λωριδιτσες , αν έπρεπε να μπει σε πλακέτα το έκανα με το ψαλιδάκι στην άκρη , είχα βάλει και ενα footswitch ακριβς ΑΥΤΟ 230 βολτ και έδινα με το πόδι τάση στο πρωτεύων , με ολα τα παραπάνω η δουλειά γινόταν άκρος επαγγελματική τύφλα να ειχαν του εμπορείου  :Biggrin:  πάντως πριν την φτιάξω όταν το ειχα ψάξει αν θυμάμαι καλά νομίζω οτι τα ηλεκτρόδια ειναι φτιαγμένα απο άνθρακα η ανθρακονηματα κάτι τέτοιο , δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν για ηλεκτροποντα μπαταριών η για την φανοποιεία ( η φανοποιια  ?? δεν ξέρω πως γράφετε  :Tongue2:  )  όπως είναι και του φίλου , μια φανοποιειας που είχα δει ο μτ ηταν εμβαπτισμένος μεσα σε λάδι για την ψύξη του .

----------


## apilot

Ρε τι κάνει ο άνθρωπος. Με άρεσε η ψύξη αλλά και φορητή στην τσέπη. Σήμερα το πρωί θα πάω Μάριε να αγοράσω από μαγαζί με υλικά από ηλεκτροπόντες κάτι ακίδες για να δοκιμάσω.Μετασχηματιστή έχεις;

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Γιώργο (giwrgosss) καλή η σκέψη σου θα την δοκιμάσω απο την μύτη κολλητηριού.Θα πάω να πάρω απο μαγαζί κάτι που χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτροσυγκολητές. Είναι απο τσιμπίδα σύρματος ηλεκτροκόλλησης μπέκ και ακίδα για να δοκιμάσω μιά και τα παρήγγειλα.Και εγώ για μπαταρίες και κάτι ψιλολαμαρίνες αν χρειαστώ να κολλήσω την έκανα.Ευχαριστώ για την σκέψη της μύτης απο το κολλητήρι.

----------


## apilot

Λοιπόν παιδιά πήγα και πήρα τελικά τα μπέκ και τις ακίδες. Τώρα βέβαια θέλει μετατροπή η κατασκευή μα τι να κάνουμε αυτά έχουν τα πειράματα μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή. Σας παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία από τα μπέκ και τις ακίδες που πήρα. Ξεκινάει το ξεμοντάρισμα μετατροπή και δοκιμή μετά.

----------


## apilot

Καλημέρα Μάριε μόλις πήρα το μήνημα.Η τάση που βλέπω καλή είναι εμένα τόση με έβγαλε όταν έβαλλα το 10mm καλώδιο.Ενώ στο 16mm η τάση είναι 2,45V.Όσον αφορά τα εξαρτήματα που ρωτάς είναι απο ένα μαγαζί στην Θεσσσαλονίκη.Αν μπείς στην σελίδα τους www.weld.gr Θα τα δείς.Τα μπέκ (ακίδες ) είναι HG-15 0.8mm και τα λίγο πιό χοντρά M/16 1mm.Και τα άλλα είναι η βάση M/6 EM-36.Είναι απο τσιμπίδα ηλεκτροκόλησης σύρματος.Τα πήρα για να δοκιμάσω αν κάνουν για την δουλειά που τα θέλω.Ακόμη δεν τα δοκίμασα όμως.Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

Gouz (11-06-13)

----------


## apilot

Λοιπόν παιδιά μόλις ολοκλήρωσα την μετατροπή με τις νέες ακίδες.Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στο κόλλημα.Δεν ζεστένωνται και γίνεται γρηγορότερα η πονταρισιά.Μάριε για την αξία που ρώτησες των ακίδων μαζί με τα μπέκ είναι πολύ μικρή.Όλα μαζί 6 ευρώ.Παραθέτω δύο φωτογραφίες για να δείται πως έγινε η αλλαγή.

----------

ezizu (09-10-12), 

lepouras (09-10-12), 

makocer (09-10-12), 

mariosinsuex (11-10-12), 

usa (20-09-13)

----------


## mariosinsuex

Κύριοι καλημέρα.
Κυρίως σε σένα Βαγγέλη που το έχεις κάνει κιόλας,ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω λαμάκι για τα πονταρίσματα;
Είχα καταφέρει να έχω κάποια μέτρα από προηγούμενη εργασία,αλλα τελείωσε.
Και τι υλικό είναι για να το ψάξω;
Σε μηχανουργία που πήγα δεν είχε κανείς ιδέα περί του........
Εάν είναι εφικτό αναφέρετε για αναζήτηση.

Το συγκεκριμένο "καρουλάκι" που είχα ήταν 5mm και ήταν για πονταρισμα μπαταριών sub-c

----------


## apilot

Καλημέρα Μάριε. Έψαξα και εγώ για λαμάκι μα δεν βρήκα και τελικά πήρα από ένα μαγαζί λαμαρίνα ανοξείδωτη σε διαφορετικό πάχος. Τώρα κόβω με το ψαλίδι ανάλογα την περίπτωση και κάνω την δουλειά μου.

----------


## Petrosman

Καλημέρα Βαγγέλη  
 Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή!  
 Έχω αρχίσει να φτιάχνω μια παρόμοια ηλεκτροπόντα με μετασχηματιστή από φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και είμαι στο σημείο έρευνας για την επιλογή καλωδίου για το δευτερεύον πηνίο και θα χρειαστώ την βοήθειά σου πριν πάρω τα υλικά. Είδα ότι χρησιμοποίησες καλώδιο γείωσης με διατομή 16mm. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω εύκαμπτο καλώδιο ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης. Συστήνεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί πιο χοντρό (π.χ. 35 ή 50mm) καλώδιο; Πως θα επηρεαστούν η τάση  και το ρεύμα που θα πάρω στο δευτερεύον; Για να υπολογίσω το μήκος που θα χρειαστώ, πόση διαφορά έχει από 2 σε 3 σπείρες;

----------


## apilot

Καλησπέρα Φίλε Πέτρο.
Αν θα βάλεις χοντρότερο καλώδιο θα πέσει λίγο η τάση μα θα ανέβουν τα αμπέρ.
Εγώ με δοκιμές έφτασα στο αποτέλεσμα από ότι θυμάμαι.
Δοκίμασε με 3 σπείρες ώστε αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί το αποτέλεσμα αφαιρείς 1 σπείρα.
Το πολύκλωνο που λες να βάλεις από ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση θα μπορείς να το περνάς ευκολότερα στον πυρήνα του μετασχηματιστή.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## papg

Έκανα και εγώ μια ηλεκτροπόντα με μετασχηματιστή από φούρνο μικροκυμάτων με καλώδιο 25mm πολύκλωνο 2 σπείρες, η τάση στο 1,75V και  τα αμπέρ με βραχυκυκλωμένα τα καλώδια στο τέλος  μετρημένα με αμπεροψαλίδα στα 780A. Έβαλα ακίδες από ηλεκ/ληση σύρματος και κολλητά με καλάι το καλώδιο στα κος.Επίσης ρελέ με χρονοδιακόπτη για την ενεργοποίηση του μετασχηματιστή αφού πρώτα έρθουν σε επαφή οι ακίδες.
Σε δοκιμές που έκανα  σε ψιλή λαμαρίνα δεν την ποντάρει, και τα αμπέρ πέφτουν στα 550.δοκίμασα σε λάμα από κοπίδι  και την ποντάρει κανονικά σε 10 δεύτερα. Εσείς τι διατομή λαμάκια κολλάτε;

----------

